# Ministerin Hendricks (SPD) hat vor ihrem Abtritt noch Angelverbote unterschrieben



## Thomas9904 (27. September 2017)

Redaktionell

*Ministerin Hendricks (SPD) hat vor ihrem Abtritt noch Angelverbote unterschrieben​*
Kurzmeldung:

Nachdem nach der Bundestagswahl klar ist, dass die SPD keine Minister mehr stellt, hat Ministerin Hendricks (wohl immer noch gegen das Votum des BMEL) die Verordnungen mit den Angelverboten in Kraft gesetzt.

Alles heute veröffentlicht im Bundesanzeiger die am 22. unterschriebenen Dokumente:
Alle:
https://www.bgbl.de/xaver/bgbl/star...*[@attr_id='bgbl117s3393.pdf']__1506511810951

Fehmarnbelt:
https://www.bgbl.de/xaver/bgbl/star...*[@attr_id='bgbl117s3405.pdf']__1506511837348

Wir versuchen mehr zu erfahren.

Thomas Finkbeiner

Aktualisierung 27.09. 2017:
‚Noch-SPD-Ministerin‘ Hendricks setzt Angelverbote in Kraft
CDU-Abgeordneter Gädechens: „Eiskalte Wählertäuschung der SPD!“


----------



## Amigo-X (27. September 2017)

*AW: Ministerin Hendricks (SPD) hat vor ihrem Abtritt noch Angelverbote unterschrieben*

Das ist eine bodenlose Unverschämtheit von dieser kranken  Person. Gleich nach der Wahl und vor dem ENDE ihrer Herrlichkeit. Mehr braucht dazu und der SPD nicht gesagt werden.


----------



## Ørret (27. September 2017)

*AW: Ministerin Hendricks (SPD) hat vor ihrem Abtritt noch Angelverbote unterschrieben*

Na super...war ja fast klar #q#q#q


----------



## cyprinusbarbus (27. September 2017)

*AW: Ministerin Hendricks (SPD) hat vor ihrem Abtritt noch Angelverbote unterschrieben*

Tja...... Rente gesichert, Denkmal gebaut, und tschüss.....


tight lines
Tom


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. September 2017)

*AW: Ministerin Hendricks (SPD) hat vor ihrem Abtritt noch Angelverbote unterschrieben*

Nur, damit ihr wisst und nicht vergesst, wer daran mit die Hauptschuld trägt, bedankt euch beim DAFV:


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (27. September 2017)

*AW: Ministerin Hendricks (SPD) hat vor ihrem Abtritt noch Angelverbote unterschrieben*



Amigo-X schrieb:


> Das ist eine bodenlose Unverschämtheit von dieser kranken Person. Gleich nach der Wahl und vor dem ENDE ihrer Herrlichkeit. Mehr braucht dazu und der SPD nicht gesagt werden.



Die hat schon wirklich gewaltig nen Schuss weg die Alte...#q#q#q
 Man da krieg ich ne Perücke bis nach Meppen...


----------



## Amigo-X (27. September 2017)

*AW: Ministerin Hendricks (SPD) hat vor ihrem Abtritt noch Angelverbote unterschrieben*

Wir wurden , wenn das alles stimmt von den Politikern verarscht auch von Merkel.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (27. September 2017)

*AW: Ministerin Hendricks (SPD) hat vor ihrem Abtritt noch Angelverbote unterschrieben*

Nein WAS? Politiker verarschen uns?|bigeyes

Ich dachte die sagen immer die Wahrheit! Die gehören ausnahmslos alle in einen Sack und mitm Knüppel mal ordentlich drauf.


----------



## Ørret (27. September 2017)

*AW: Ministerin Hendricks (SPD) hat vor ihrem Abtritt noch Angelverbote unterschrieben*

Ich werde mich gleich mal per Mail beim BV und dieser ..... Hendricks bedanken|krach:


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (27. September 2017)

*AW: Ministerin Hendricks (SPD) hat vor ihrem Abtritt noch Angelverbote unterschrieben*

Auch wenns nichts bringen wird, trotzdem gute Aktion. Geig der Schabracke mal ordentlich die Meinung.


----------



## hanzz (27. September 2017)

*AW: Ministerin Hendricks (SPD) hat vor ihrem Abtritt noch Angelverbote unterschrieben*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Nur, damit ihr wisst und nicht vergesst, wer daran mit die Hauptschuld trägt, bedankt euch beim DAFV:


Naja
Deren Kontaktformular auf deren Seite funktioniert nicht so gut.
Hab letztens mal anfragen wollen, warum die keine Stellung zu “Tiere suchen ein zuhause“ nehmen.

Man kann da auch anclicken, dass man selber eine Mailkopie bekommt. Kam auch nicht bei mir an.

Ein Schelm, wer Böses denkt.

Werd ich heut Abend evtl erneut probieren.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (27. September 2017)

*AW: Ministerin Hendricks (SPD) hat vor ihrem Abtritt noch Angelverbote unterschrieben*

Die Grünen kannste sowieso nur noch versenken...


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (27. September 2017)

*AW: Ministerin Hendricks (SPD) hat vor ihrem Abtritt noch Angelverbote unterschrieben*

Das demokratische Bollwerk, die SPD, verkauft die Bürger halt wo sie nur kann. Sollte man diesem Verein gleich um die Ohren knallen, damit Nachhaltig in 4 Jahren es unter 10% geht.


----------



## Brillendorsch (27. September 2017)

*AW: Ministerin Hendricks (SPD) hat vor ihrem Abtritt noch Angelverbote unterschrieben*

hat denn wirklich jemand was Anderes erwartet?
Die bekommt doch schon beim Wort "Verbot" ne feuchte Hose. Jetzt will sie halt ein letztes mal so richtig *"kommen"*


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. September 2017)

*AW: Ministerin Hendricks (SPD) hat vor ihrem Abtritt noch Angelverbote unterschrieben*

Habe mich mit dem BMEL in Verbindung gesetzt, um abzuklären ob  die von ihrem Veto/Ministervorbehalt abgerückt sind (meines Wissens nicht, aber man weiss ja nie, in punkto Baglimit arbeiten die ja auch gegen Angler).


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. September 2017)

*AW: Ministerin Hendricks (SPD) hat vor ihrem Abtritt noch Angelverbote unterschrieben*



Brillendorsch schrieb:


> hat denn wirklich jemand was Anderes erwartet?
> Die bekommt doch schon beim Wort "Verbot" ne feuchte Hose. Jetzt will sie halt ein letztes mal so richtig *"kommen"*


Das ist ein vollkommen unübliches Verhalten unter Parteien/Politikern, selbst nach so einer Wahl.

Ja, das hätte ich nicht erwartet..

Aber man lernt nie aus...

Damit steht eines klar fest:
Sozialdemokraten sind Anglerfeinde.

Und wer als angelnder Sozi da nicht direkt bei seiner Partei, Schulz und Konsorten sich meldet und Einspruch erhebt, ist in meinen Augen kein Stück besser als die anglerfeindlichen SPD-Damen Hendricks, Rodust und Hagedorn..


----------



## Taxidermist (27. September 2017)

*AW: Ministerin Hendricks (SPD) hat vor ihrem Abtritt noch Angelverbote unterschrieben*

Ich habe auch nichts anderes erwartet und der potenzielle Nachfolger
https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Anton_Hofreiter
wird sich sicher freuen über diese Vorarbeit, die man selbstverständlich auch als Startschuss für weitere Verbote sehen kann!

Jürgen


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. September 2017)

*AW: Ministerin Hendricks (SPD) hat vor ihrem Abtritt noch Angelverbote unterschrieben*

So wie es bis jetzt aussieht, hat die anglerfeindliche SPD-Ministerin mit EX-NABU-Geschäftsführer Flasbarth als Staatssekretär das im Wahltrubel gemacht, ohne jemanden zu informieren (kann sie, da "nur" Verordnung)..

Ob und wie sich das andere Minister oder Kanzlerin gefallen lassen, wird sich zeigen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. September 2017)

*AW: Ministerin Hendricks (SPD) hat vor ihrem Abtritt noch Angelverbote unterschrieben*

Ich glaube auch nicht(s), ich bin mit den Ministerien in Verbindung.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (27. September 2017)

*AW: Ministerin Hendricks (SPD) hat vor ihrem Abtritt noch Angelverbote unterschrieben*

Gründe doch ne Partei, PFA (Partei freier Angler)


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. September 2017)

*AW: Ministerin Hendricks (SPD) hat vor ihrem Abtritt noch Angelverbote unterschrieben*

Ich muss echt gerade aufpassen, was ich schreibe, musste mehrmals einiges löschen. Da käm ich in Knast für..

AHbe 4-stelligen Blutdruck..................


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (27. September 2017)

*AW: Ministerin Hendricks (SPD) hat vor ihrem Abtritt noch Angelverbote unterschrieben*

Kann ich nur zu gut nachvollziehen. Da bekommt man schon ganz abgedrehte Gedanken wenn man solchen "Menschen" zu tun hat...


----------



## 50er-Jäger (27. September 2017)

*AW: Ministerin Hendricks (SPD) hat vor ihrem Abtritt noch Angelverbote unterschrieben*

Was sagt eigentlich das Team Anglerdemo dazu?


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. September 2017)

*AW: Ministerin Hendricks (SPD) hat vor ihrem Abtritt noch Angelverbote unterschrieben*

am Kotzen, kannste Dir denken.

So nach all dem Kampf von einer in meinen Augen nur anglerfeindlichen Sozen-Ministerin mit ihrem Ex-NABU-Geschäftsführer verarscht zu werden, gegen/ohne Kenntnis in BMEL und Kanzleramt das als "Abschiedsgeschenk gegen jeden parlamentarischen und politischen Brauch so durchzuziehen, das ist auch mehr als ein starkes Stück.


----------



## 50er-Jäger (27. September 2017)

*AW: Ministerin Hendricks (SPD) hat vor ihrem Abtritt noch Angelverbote unterschrieben*



bastido schrieb:


> Um Deinen Kreislauf zu schonen, sage ich Dir jetzt nicht was Fr. Ministerin nach 24 Jahren Bundestag und 4 Jahren als Ministerin *an Ruhegeld zusteh*t. Klar ist, dass die dann bei so einer Wahlniederlage völlig schmerzfrei agiert.



Lächerlich im Gegensatz zu dem, was mit steuergeldern irgendwelchen Managern und Banken und Firmen in den Arsch geblasen wird.

Unnnd freie Berufswahl in Deutschland-es kann sich jeder selbst auf den Weg machen in den Bundestag...


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. September 2017)

*AW: Ministerin Hendricks (SPD) hat vor ihrem Abtritt noch Angelverbote unterschrieben*

Ich hatte auch direkt Ingo Gäedechens informiert, den ich ja seit der Anglerdemo auf Fehmarn auch persönlich kenne.

Eine so schnelle Rückmeldung mit PM zum veröffentlichen habe ich in bald 20 Jahren als Journalist noch erlebt!



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Pressemeldung
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 50er-Jäger (27. September 2017)

*AW: Ministerin Hendricks (SPD) hat vor ihrem Abtritt noch Angelverbote unterschrieben*



bastido schrieb:


> Ist ein anderes Thema aber sehe ich komplett anders.



Ich wäre in solchen Fällen der Fehlentscheidungen mit weitreichenden Folgen für eine in Regress nehmen...


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. September 2017)

*AW: Ministerin Hendricks (SPD) hat vor ihrem Abtritt noch Angelverbote unterschrieben*



bastido schrieb:


> Laut Ministerium ist es wohl auch so, dass Beschränkungen für die Berufsfischerei in den Schutzgebieten derzeit parallel auf Ebene der Europäischen Union erarbeitet werden.


Und trotzdem darf genau da eine feste Beltquerung mit Absenktunnel gebaut werden - LÄCHERLICH!!!


----------



## gixxer (27. September 2017)

*AW: Ministerin Hendricks (SPD) hat vor ihrem Abtritt noch Angelverbote unterschrieben*

Und auch wenn Mutti die letzte Instanz ist.... Frau Merkel hat besseres zu tun als sich um ein paar Angler zu kümmern.


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. September 2017)

*AW: Ministerin Hendricks (SPD) hat vor ihrem Abtritt noch Angelverbote unterschrieben*

Nachdem nun schon klar ist, wie anglerfeindlich die SOZEN sind (GRÜNE eh von sich aus schon), werden wir in der Beziehung nun ja sehen, wie glaubwürdig die Union sein wird:
 Antwort CDU/CSU Wahlprüfstein Anglerboard 2017


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> CDU und CSU würdigen dies und sprechen sich gegen Angelverbote in Naturschutzgebieten aus, sofern diese nicht für die Erreichung des Schutzziels zwingend erforderlich sind.
> Das  gilt  auch  für  die  Schutzgebiete  der  AWZ  in  Nord-  und  Ostsee.  Es  gibt keinen ausreichenden  wissenschaftlichen Nachweis,  dass  die  Angelfischerei  hier  zu  einer Belastung führt. Sandbänke und Riffe sind durch die Angelfischerei nicht gefährdet.
> *Hier  treten  wir  ganz  klar  der  Auffassung  der  bisherigen  SPD-Bundesumweltministerin entgegen.*


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. September 2017)

*AW: Ministerin Hendricks (SPD) hat vor ihrem Abtritt noch Angelverbote unterschrieben*

Zuerst hat der DAFV die Angler an Hendricks und Konsorten ausgeliefert:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Nur, damit ihr wisst und nicht vergesst, wer daran mit die Hauptschuld trägt, bedankt euch beim DAFV:



Und jetzt so tun, als wären sie gegen Verbote gewesen:
http://www.dafv.de/index.php/home/n...litik-erweist-meeresschutz-einen-baerendienst


----------



## wertfreund (27. September 2017)

*AW: Ministerin Hendricks (SPD) hat vor ihrem Abtritt noch Angelverbote unterschrieben*

Ich kann gar nicht sagen w i e sehr mich ein solch boswilliges, von Verfolgungsbestrebungen motiviertes politisches Verhalten anwidert!!!|krach:


----------



## Schutenpiet (27. September 2017)

*AW: Ministerin Hendricks (SPD) hat vor ihrem Abtritt noch Angelverbote unterschrieben*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ich hatte auch direkt Ingo Gäedechens informiert, den ich ja seit der Anglerdemo auf Fehmarn auch persönlich kenne.
> 
> Eine so schnelle Rückmeldung mit PM zum veröffentlichen habe ich in bald 20 Jahren als Journalist noch erlebt!



Moin Thomas, Euch erst einmal Dank für den Einsatz in Politik und Öffentlichkeit!  Zu Ingo Gädechen eines: Der sagt, was er macht und macht, was er sagt.  Wer wie die SPD seit vielen Jahren die Politik mitbestimmt durch seine Regierungsbeteiligung und jetzt nach der Abstrafung durch seine Wähler das Weite sucht, um schon am Tag nach der Wahl zu beteuern: Das warn wir nicht... Das war schon so und den Rest haben Andere verschuldet... und jetzt noch faule Eier hinterlässt, darf nie mehr in eine Regierung kommen! Das muss auch bei der Wahl in Niedersachsen jedem Sportfischer eine Warnung sein!

(Nach langer Zeit mal wieder) 
Schutenpiet


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. September 2017)

*AW: Ministerin Hendricks (SPD) hat vor ihrem Abtritt noch Angelverbote unterschrieben*

ANGLERDEDMO/Lars lebt:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Presseinformation
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Toni_1962 (27. September 2017)

*AW: Ministerin Hendricks (SPD) hat vor ihrem Abtritt noch Angelverbote unterschrieben*

Bin sprachlos erschüttert vor so viel Unanständigkeit ...


----------



## Heidechopper (27. September 2017)

*AW: Ministerin Hendricks (SPD) hat vor ihrem Abtritt noch Angelverbote unterschrieben*

Ich glaube schon seit langem: anständige Politiker sind seltener als ein  6er im Lotto!|gr:
Gruß
Rolf


----------



## Naturliebhaber (27. September 2017)

*AW: Ministerin Hendricks (SPD) hat vor ihrem Abtritt noch Angelverbote unterschrieben*

Wer hat uns verraten? Sozialdemokraten!

Ich kann mir ehrlich gesagt mit Ausnahme der ideologisch verblendeten Grünen (und da rede ich nicht von Leuten wie Kretschmann) keine andere Partei vorstellen, wo der Vorstand so ein Verhalten nicht zurückpfeift.


----------



## Toni_1962 (27. September 2017)

*AW: Ministerin Hendricks (SPD) hat vor ihrem Abtritt noch Angelverbote unterschrieben*

Der Nachfolger von der Hendricks, der grüne bayerische "Toni" aus dem Münchner Umland ist zumindest diesbezüglich noch nicht ideologisch aufgefallen ...

Da sieht man wie geradezu hinterhältig und gefährlich Ideologie ist!

Nebenbei:
Die Sozis haben mich als "kleinen Mann" noch nie vertreten .. bei meinen 191 cm ...


----------



## dieteraalland (27. September 2017)

*AW: Ministerin Hendricks (SPD) hat vor ihrem Abtritt noch Angelverbote unterschrieben*

habe von dieser umweltministerin nichts anderes erwartet |kopfkrat, 
die ist noch grüner als grün :r
mal sehen was die fr. dr. vom sogenannten bundesverband, da zu, von sich gibt ;+


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. September 2017)

*AW: Ministerin Hendricks (SPD) hat vor ihrem Abtritt noch Angelverbote unterschrieben*



dieteraalland schrieb:


> mal sehen was die fr. dr. vom sogenanten bundesverband, da zu, von sich gibt ;+


zum DAFV:
Zuerst hat der DAFV die Angler an Hendricks und Konsorten ausgeliefert:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Nur, damit ihr wisst und nicht vergesst, wer daran mit die Hauptschuld trägt, bedankt euch beim DAFV:



Und jetzt so tun, als wären sie gegen Verbote gewesen:
http://www.dafv.de/index.php/home/n...litik-erweist-meeresschutz-einen-baerendienst


----------



## Mulich (27. September 2017)

*AW: Ministerin Hendricks (SPD) hat vor ihrem Abtritt noch Angelverbote unterschrieben*



dieteraalland schrieb:


> habe von dieser umweltministerin nichts anderes erwartet |kopfkrat,
> die ist noch grüner als grün :r
> mal sehen was die fr. dr. vom sogenanten bundesverband, da zu, von sich gibt ;+




Kann ich Dir gleich sagen: NICHTS


----------



## Nordan (27. September 2017)

*AW: Ministerin Hendricks (SPD) hat vor ihrem Abtritt noch Angelverbote unterschrieben*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> zum DAFV:
> Zuerst hat der DAFV die Angler an Hendricks und Konsorten ausgeliefert
> 
> ....
> ...



Da kotz ich doch auf die Tastatur


----------



## Eisbär14 (27. September 2017)

*AW: Ministerin Hendricks (SPD) hat vor ihrem Abtritt noch Angelverbote unterschrieben*

Wenn ich das schreibe was ich denke ,sperren die mich ein........


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. September 2017)

*AW: Ministerin Hendricks (SPD) hat vor ihrem Abtritt noch Angelverbote unterschrieben*

frag mich..

Daher nur das, was noch geht:
Wer hat Angler verraten?
DAFV (und Konsorten) und Sozialdemokraten!


----------



## nobbi1962 (27. September 2017)

*AW: Ministerin Hendricks (SPD) hat vor ihrem Abtritt noch Angelverbote unterschrieben*

Moin,
Bundes-Umweltministerin Barbara Hendricks gehe da hin wo der Pfeffer wächst.

Und wenn Dein Enkel mal groß ist,hoffe ich das kein Boot euch mit rausnimmt zum Dorsch-Angeln.

Zeig dem kleinen lieber was Du verbockt hast|wavey:

lg nobbi


ps wird sie zwar nie lesen----abba ich wollte das ma sreiben


----------



## Toni_1962 (27. September 2017)

*AW: Ministerin Hendricks (SPD) hat vor ihrem Abtritt noch Angelverbote unterschrieben*



nobbi1962 schrieb:


> Moin,
> Bundes-Umweltministerin Barbara Hendricks gehe da hin wo der Pfeffer wächst.
> 
> Und wenn Dein Enkel mal groß ist,hoffe ich das kein Boot euch mit rausnimmt zum Dorsch-Angeln.
> ...




Frau Hendricks und ihre Lebenspartnerin werden wohl eher keinen Enkel haben, außer sie adoptiert welche ...

vll. ist es ja das Problem der Weltfremdheit und Entrücktheit von den echten Lebensbedingungen, wenn man/mann/frau -aus welchen Gründen auch immer- nur im Job lebt ...
und das gepaart mit eigener Ideologie und  umgeben mit einem Lobbyabgesandten als Berater ist das schlechthin vernichtend für die real existierende Gesellschaft ....


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (27. September 2017)

*AW: Ministerin Hendricks (SPD) hat vor ihrem Abtritt noch Angelverbote unterschrieben*

Ich kenne sogar Personen, denen ich wirklich empfehle, einen großen Bogen um (den Kommunalhafen in) Heiligenhafen zu machen...


----------



## silverfish (27. September 2017)

*AW: Ministerin Hendricks (SPD) hat vor ihrem Abtritt noch Angelverbote unterschrieben*

Tja , was wird da kommen ?
NIX !
Die Wahl ist gelaufen, die Verbrecher besetzen Posten und Pfründe!
Anglerdemos müssen künftig noch härter die Politiker und deren Helfershelfer treffen !
Bevor alles zu spät ist ! Denn dann dürfen wir nur noch Angelzeug sammeln !
Heute auch wieder so ne Stilblüte im Radio gehört !
"Die Emscher wurde mit EU-Mitteln saniert . Ist jetzt ein wunderschöner Fluss ,kann man prima dran Rad fahren !"

Das Radfahren wird in Deutschland gefördert ! Gibts nix besseres für Politiker ,als diese nach unten Tretenden und nach oben Buckelnden Zeitgenossen !

Da krieg ich das KOTZEN.

Habe übrigens abgelehnt ,das Belastungs EKG auf dem Fahrrad zu machen .


----------



## gründler (27. September 2017)

*AW: Ministerin Hendricks (SPD) hat vor ihrem Abtritt noch Angelverbote unterschrieben*

............


----------



## Professor Tinca (27. September 2017)

*AW: Ministerin Hendricks (SPD) hat vor ihrem Abtritt noch Angelverbote unterschrieben*

Erzähl mal.|kopfkrat#6


----------



## gründler (27. September 2017)

*AW: Ministerin Hendricks (SPD) hat vor ihrem Abtritt noch Angelverbote unterschrieben*

...............


----------



## Professor Tinca (27. September 2017)

*AW: Ministerin Hendricks (SPD) hat vor ihrem Abtritt noch Angelverbote unterschrieben*

Aber mit wem hast denn worüber gesprochen?#c


----------



## bombe20 (27. September 2017)

*AW: Ministerin Hendricks (SPD) hat vor ihrem Abtritt noch Angelverbote unterschrieben*

politik der verbrannten erde. demnächst soll ein film über die spd gedreht werden mit dem titel "der untergang". ich hoffe, die nehmen in ihrem strudel die grünen gleich mit.
dass die spd den schuß nach der btw nicht gehört hat bewies johanna uckermann von den jusos die forderte, die spd müße jünger, weiblicher und noch diverser werden. da sieht man, wo die schwerpunkte liegen. auf ihrem weg nach unten wird die spd noch einiges vom porzellan des kleinen mannes vorsätzlich zerschlagen.


----------



## Keule1988 (27. September 2017)

*AW: Ministerin Hendricks (SPD) hat vor ihrem Abtritt noch Angelverbote unterschrieben*

Demo !!!!!


----------



## Deep Down (27. September 2017)

*AW: Ministerin Hendricks (SPD) hat vor ihrem Abtritt noch Angelverbote unterschrieben*

Ein unerhörtes Verhalten! Schnell noch vor der Anwahl was durchdrücken bei voller Kenntnis der Rechtswidrigkeit!

Dann bliebe ja nun die Möglichkeit bei einem verbotswidrigen des Angeln in der AWZ und im anschließenden Verfahren die Rechtmäßigkeit der  Verordnung rügen. Dann müssen eben die Gerichte das korrigieren, was aus ideologischen Gründen falsch läuft!


----------



## kati48268 (27. September 2017)

*AW: Ministerin Hendricks (SPD) hat vor ihrem Abtritt noch Angelverbote unterschrieben*

Äusserungen Gädechens dazu: http://www.ingo-gaedechens.de/aktue...sterin-hendricks-setzt-angelverbote-in-kraft/


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. September 2017)

*AW: Ministerin Hendricks (SPD) hat vor ihrem Abtritt noch Angelverbote unterschrieben*

ääääh kati (war bei uns schneller als bei ihm selber) :
https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=331723

;-))


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. September 2017)

*AW: Ministerin Hendricks (SPD) hat vor ihrem Abtritt noch Angelverbote unterschrieben*

Beifall vom Nabu (welch Wunder, wenn der Ex-NABU-Chef Flasbarth jetzt Staatssekeretär im Umweltministerium ist - wie die angler-, bürger- und naturfeindlichen Sozen jaulen würden, würde man einen Mercedeschef zum Staatssekretär im Wirtschaftsministerium machen, kann sich jeder denken):
*Hängepartie um Meeresschutz vorerst beendet *
https://www.nabu.de/news/2017/09/23184.html


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. September 2017)

*AW: Ministerin Hendricks (SPD) hat vor ihrem Abtritt noch Angelverbote unterschrieben*

Eine Frage die mich auch beschäftigt seit gestern:
Wenn - wie hier - selbst eine Ministerin sich nicht mehr an geschriebene und ungeschriebene Regeln und Anstand hält, politisch/parlamentarische Normen ignoriert, und das nur um Angler zu gängeln, muss man als Angler dann noch irgendwelche Regeln befolgen, die von Regierungsseite aufgestellt werden, von solch einer Ministerin mit so widerlichem und niederträchtigem Handeln? 

Abwarten will ich noch, wie sich jetzt die Unions-Regierungsseite dazu stellt, ob die das durchgehen lassen, nur um Ruhe im Karton zu haben, oder ob sie Hendricks rausschmeissen.

Aber nach Blutdruck gestern beginne ich mich heute langsam auf Krawall zu bürsten.

Solch ein Verhalten wie von der Ministerin ist für mich, um es noch rechtskonform auszudrücken, unter aller Sau, widerlich und niederträchtig..

Was ich wirklich denke, ist aber in Deutschland leider nicht mehr von Meinungs- oder Pressefreiheit gedeckt und kann ich daher nicht veröffentlichen..


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (28. September 2017)

*AW: Ministerin Hendricks (SPD) hat vor ihrem Abtritt noch Angelverbote unterschrieben*

Ich vermute, dass Frau Hendricks zur AFD überlaufen wird und das der erste taktische Schachzug im Wahlkampf für die AFD war- oder wie kann man ein solches, antidemokratisches und hinterhältiges Verhalten erklären?

Die SPD wird dann zukünftig in Umfragen zu Wahlen unter "Sonstige" geführt...


----------



## Professor Tinca (28. September 2017)

*AW: Ministerin Hendricks (SPD) hat vor ihrem Abtritt noch Angelverbote unterschrieben*

Eher zu den Grünen. Die AFD hat sich bisher nicht durch Anglerfeindlichkeit ausgezeichnet.


----------



## harbec (28. September 2017)

*AW: Ministerin Hendricks (SPD) hat vor ihrem Abtritt noch Angelverbote unterschrieben*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Eine Frage die mich auch beschäftigt seit gestern:
> 
> ...
> 
> ...



... so kenne ich den Thomas ja gar nicht! 
Bei Dir scheint der Kessel ordentlich zu kochen.
Bei mir kocht er schon länger.
Es wird langsam ekelerregend in dieser Bananenrepublik.


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. September 2017)

*AW: Ministerin Hendricks (SPD) hat vor ihrem Abtritt noch Angelverbote unterschrieben*



bastido schrieb:


> Hat doch mit Kompetenz und Sachkenntnis alles nix mehr zu tun.


Manche sagen, dass sich da - bezüglich Kompetenz und Fachkenntnis - Politik und Verbanditen der organisierten Sport- und Angelfischerei im DAFV gleichen, wie ein Ei dem anderen....


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. September 2017)

*AW: Ministerin Hendricks (SPD) hat vor ihrem Abtritt noch Angelverbote unterschrieben*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Beifall vom Nabu (welch Wunder, wenn der Ex-NABU-Chef Flasbarth jetzt Staatssekeretär im Umweltministerium ist - wie die angler-, bürger- und naturfeindlichen Sozen jaulen würden, würde man einen Mercedeschef zum Staatssekretär im Wirtschaftsministerium machen, kann sich jeder denken):
> *Hängepartie um Meeresschutz vorerst beendet *
> https://www.nabu.de/news/2017/09/23184.html



BUND genauso verlogenes P......
http://www.bmub.bund.de/pressemitteilung/sechs-neue-meeresnaturschutzgebiete-in-nord-und-ostsee/


----------



## kati48268 (28. September 2017)

*AW: Ministerin Hendricks (SPD) hat vor ihrem Abtritt noch Angelverbote unterschrieben*

Die 3 Printhäuser bringens nun endlich auch, ...nachdem sie mit einem kräftigen Tritt in den Hintern aufgeweckt wurden. |rolleyes


----------



## boot (28. September 2017)

*AW: Ministerin Hendricks (SPD) hat vor ihrem Abtritt noch Angelverbote unterschrieben*



Ørret schrieb:


> Ich werde mich gleich mal per Mail beim BV und dieser ..... Hendricks bedanken|krach:



Das würde die Alte  wahrscheinlich noch Geiler machen.

So ein Pack#q


----------



## boot (29. September 2017)

*AW: Ministerin Hendricks (SPD) hat vor ihrem Abtritt noch Angelverbote unterschrieben*

Es gibt ja in der Politik nichts wichtigeres als Anglern das Hobby kaputt zu machen. 
Was ist nur aus unserem Land geworden, die Politik ist so was von lächerlich.

Mfg


----------



## willmalwassagen (29. September 2017)

*AW: Ministerin Hendricks (SPD) hat vor ihrem Abtritt noch Angelverbote unterschrieben*

Was wollt ihr von so einer Person erwarten? [edit by Admin) Vegan, xxxxx. Die wäre eher ein Fall für den Psycho wie im Ministeramt.
Ich habe ihr heute, als Sozialdemkrat, schriftlich die Pest an den Hals gewünscht und werde mir eine Voodo Puppe besorgen und sie mit den dicksten Drillingen tracktieren und lustvoll die Ködernadel täglich einmal der Länge nach durchziehen. Vielleicht tuts ja tatsächlich mal weh.


----------



## boot (29. September 2017)

*AW: Ministerin Hendricks (SPD) hat vor ihrem Abtritt noch Angelverbote unterschrieben*



willmalwassagen schrieb:


> Was wollt ihr von so einer Person erwarten? [edit by Admin) Vegan, xxxxx. Die wäre eher ein Fall für den Psycho wie im Ministeramt.
> Ich habe ihr heute, als Sozialdemkrat, schriftlich die Pest an den Hals gewünscht und werde mir eine Voodo Puppe besorgen und sie mit den dicksten Drillingen tracktieren und lustvoll die Ködernadel täglich einmal der Länge nach durchziehen. Vielleicht tuts ja tatsächlich mal weh.



#6:q:q


----------



## boot (29. September 2017)

*AW: Ministerin Hendricks (SPD) hat vor ihrem Abtritt noch Angelverbote unterschrieben*

So ist die Politik, nichts für die Angler machen außer angelverbote aussprechen, und zum Dank noch die Hand aufhalten wie die Bettler.|abgelehn#d#d


----------



## -iguana (29. September 2017)

*AW: Ministerin Hendricks (SPD) hat vor ihrem Abtritt noch Angelverbote unterschrieben*

immerhin etwas kritische Berichterstattung

http://www.kn-online.de/News/Aktuel...zzonen-Hendricks-Verbot-veraergert-die-Angler


----------



## Grünknochen (29. September 2017)

*AW: Ministerin Hendricks (SPD) hat vor ihrem Abtritt noch Angelverbote unterschrieben*

Darüber reden wir:
http://www.spd-fehmarn.com/dl/Karte_Stand_April_2017.pdf


Bedeutet: Das Angelverbot bezieht sich auf eine Teilfläche, die ca. 24% der Gesamtgröße des Meeresschutzgebietes ausmacht. Für die verbleibenden 76% besteht also kein Angelverbot.


Bleibt somit die Frage, ob die Einrichtung einer NTZ an dieser Stelle Sinn macht oder nicht. Zum Thema NTZ gibt's übrigens en masse wissenschaftliche Quellen...


Ich selbst hätte übrigens auf die Einrichtung einer No Take Zone verzichtet und es wie die Dänen gehalten, die zwar in großem Umfang Schutzgebiete ausgewiesen haben, die Problematik aber über differenzierte Managementstrategien regeln (ähnlich wohl Thünen). 



Übrigens ist es interessant, sich mal mit dem Thema Klage - Schutzgebietsverordnung - Umfang der rechtlichen Überprüfung zu beschäftigen. Es gibt ein paar nette Beispiele/ Entscheidungen. 

Im vorliegenden Fall würd ich auf jeden Fall den Rechtsweg beschreiten. Das dient zumindest der Klärung. Auch im Falle des Nichterfolges. Die Naturschutzverbände machen dies schließlich auch.


----------



## Anglerdemo (29. September 2017)

*AW: Ministerin Hendricks (SPD) hat vor ihrem Abtritt noch Angelverbote unterschrieben*

Wir haben bereits einen Juristen mit der Vorbereitung einer Klage beauftragt!

Die deutsche Meeresfläche Ostsee ist 15.475 km2 groß. Die AWZ-Fläche beträgt davon 4.452 km2 (28,8% der Meeresfläche der Ostsee). Davon sind 2.004 km2 Vogelschutzgebiete und 1.801 km2 FFH-Schutzgebiete. In den Küstenmeeren von Schleswig-Holstein und Mecklenburg-Vorpommern befinden sich weitere großflächige Natur-2000-Gebiete. In der Ostsee liegt der Anteil der Natura-2000-Gebiete am gesamten deutschen Meeresgebiet bei ca. 51%.

 Nach der Verordnung des BMUB sind davon jetzt 2.470 km2 (55,5% der deutschen AWZ in der Ostsee) als Naturschutzgebiet ausgewiesen.

 Ein Angelverbot auf rund *50%* der Fläche (rund 2.200 km2) der deutschen AWZ in der Ostsee ist schon erheblich. Wenn man noch berücksichtigt, dass gerade in diesen Gebieten die relevanten Fanggründe liegen, kommt dieses einem Angelverbot in der AWZ sehr nahe.

Wenn auf 10% der Fläche der Bundesrepublik das Autofahren verboten wird, hört sich das nicht viel an. Betrifft das allerdings das gesamte Autobahnennetz, ist das erheblich!

 Auch eine zeitliche Differenzierung können wir der vorliegenden Verordnung nicht entnehmen. Im Schutzgebiet Fehmarnbelt ist z.B. das Angeln ganzjährig verboten.


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. September 2017)

*AW: Ministerin Hendricks (SPD) hat vor ihrem Abtritt noch Angelverbote unterschrieben*



Grünknochen schrieb:


> Bedeutet: Das Angelverbot bezieht sich auf eine Teilfläche, die ca. 24% der Gesamtgröße des Meeresschutzgebietes ausmacht. Für die verbleibenden 76% besteht also kein Angelverbot.



Man merkt wo bei manchen der wirkliche Hintergrund ist: 
Bei Schützern und schützerfinanzierter "Wissenschaft" und deren Regierungstruppen.....
(weitere Beiträge von Usern lesen hilft schnell zu merken, wie jemand tickt)

Denn das mit den 20% betrifft genau die Kernzone der Angelkutter. 

Zigmal wurde das hin und hergeschoben nach Angeldemo, aber immer so, damit die Kernzone der Kutter betroffen wurde, was schon zeigt, dass es NICHT um Schutz, sondern um Aussperren von Anglern geht. 

Und das um die "Vorgabe vom DAFV und Happach-Kasan zu erfüllen, wie man an der fast wortgleichen Formulierung aus dem Brief des DAFV und der jetzigen Veröffentlichung von Hendrick sehen kann.


Nach wie vor gibt es aber keine seriös wissenschaftliche Begründung, nur das Henrdicks/Schützergeschreibsel mit ihrem Staatsekretär Flasbarth, der vorher GF beim NABU war.

Man muss schon sehr schützerverblendet sein, um das auszublenden.

Der Ministerkollege von Angelfeindministerin Hendricks (BMUB), BMEL-Minister Schmidt (CSU), ist es nicht und formuliert glasklar, dass eer nach wie vor KEINE WISSENSCHAFTLICHE NBEGRÜNDUNG SIEHT:
Angelverbote: Anglerboard fragt Bundeslandwirtschaftsminister Schmidt (CSU)



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> *Happach-Kasan und dem DAFV hat man ja das Verbot zu verdanken*. Die Begründungen, warum das Verbot ok wäre, von Henricks, BUND und NABU orientieren sich genau an dem, was Happach-Kasan dem Umweltministerium geschrieben hatte, müsst ihr echt vergleichen:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## hans albers (29. September 2017)

*AW: Ministerin Hendricks (SPD) hat vor ihrem Abtritt noch Angelverbote unterschrieben*



> Was wollt ihr von so einer Person erwarten? [edit by Admin) Vegan, xxxxx. Die wäre eher ein Fall für den Psycho wie im Ministeramt.
> Ich habe ihr heute, als Sozialdemkrat, schriftlich die Pest an den Hals  gewünscht und werde mir eine Voodo Puppe besorgen und sie mit den  dicksten Drillingen tracktieren und lustvoll die Ködernadel täglich  einmal der Länge nach durchziehen. Vielleicht tuts ja tatsächlich mal  weh.




also wirklich mal agrumentativ mit der materie auseinandergesetzt.
alter schwede..!!

auch wenn man mit der politik einer ministerin nicht einverstanden ist,
muss man nicht so eine hasstirade ausschütten.


deswegen mag ich das AB so gerne,
differenziert, fundiert,sachlich und nicht beleidigend.


----------



## ayron (29. September 2017)

*AW: Ministerin Hendricks (SPD) hat vor ihrem Abtritt noch Angelverbote unterschrieben*

Schön wie der NABU direkt weiter fordert.... 

Jedem sollte klar sein, dass die IMMER was neues finden werden. Wenn wir den immer freiwillig neue Krümel hinwerfen, dann ist der Kuchen irgendwann weg.

Zukunft des Angelns = Bezahlte Tour ins NABU Vogelschutzhäuschen und gucken wie der Kormoran fischt.


----------



## Sharpo (29. September 2017)

*AW: Ministerin Hendricks (SPD) hat vor ihrem Abtritt noch Angelverbote unterschrieben*



ayron schrieb:


> Schön wie der NABU direkt weiter fordert....
> 
> Jedem sollte klar sein, dass die IMMER was neues finden werden. Wenn wir den immer freiwillig neue Krümel hinwerfen, dann ist der Kuchen irgendwann weg.
> 
> Zukunft des Angelns = Bezahlte Tour ins NABU Vogelschutzhäuschen und gucken wie der Kormoran fischt.




So geht dies seit Jahrzehnten.

Alle paar Jahre eine weitere Scheibe von der Salami.
Ständig gehen LFV und VDSF/ DAFV Kompromisse ein...


----------



## Gardenfly (29. September 2017)

*AW: Ministerin Hendricks (SPD) hat vor ihrem Abtritt noch Angelverbote unterschrieben*



Ørret schrieb:


> Ich werde mich gleich mal per Mail beim BV und dieser ..... Hendricks bedanken|krach:



In der Pflege habe ich (und viele andere) das auch gemacht-zum Dank wird jetzt eine Zwangskammer in den Bundesländern errichtet mit Leuten an der Spitze die den Politikern nach den Mund reden: kommt das irgendwie bekannt vor ?


----------



## Anglerdemo (29. September 2017)

*AW: Ministerin Hendricks (SPD) hat vor ihrem Abtritt noch Angelverbote unterschrieben*



ayron schrieb:


> Schön wie der NABU direkt weiter fordert....



Ja, und den Angler im Kampf um Spenden für den Schweinswalschutz plötzlich nicht mehr als Bedrohung ansieht.

In ihrer Argumentation für ein Angelverbot hingegen schon! Da sieht man einmal mehr, wie glaubhaft deren Forderungen sind.

https://schleswig-holstein.nabu.de/spenden-und-mitmachen/spenden/spenden/22190.html

Rettet den Angentourismus und unterstützt mit Eurer Spende unsere Klage gegen die Verordnung! Jeder Euro hilft!

https://www.paypal.me/LarsWernicke

Danke!


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (29. September 2017)

*AW: Ministerin Hendricks (SPD) hat vor ihrem Abtritt noch Angelverbote unterschrieben*



ayron schrieb:


> Zukunft des Angelns = Bezahlte Tour ins NABU Vogelschutzhäuschen und gucken wie der Kormoran fischt.



Das liesse sich durch eine diskret ablaufende Vorab Ansiedelung von Tigersalmlern und Alligatorschildschröten evtl. in einen lustigen Erlebnistag samt Popcorn und Eis umwandeln 





ayron schrieb:


> Schön wie der NABU direkt weiter fordert....



Logisch...bei einem "Gegner" ala DAFV würde ich vor lachen auch nicht in den Schlaf kommen und weiter fordern bis der Arzt kommt.


----------



## willmalwassagen (29. September 2017)

*AW: Ministerin Hendricks (SPD) hat vor ihrem Abtritt noch Angelverbote unterschrieben*

Zu meiner "Hasstirade". Nicht nur Thomas hat ab und zu Blutdruck.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (29. September 2017)

*AW: Ministerin Hendricks (SPD) hat vor ihrem Abtritt noch Angelverbote unterschrieben*



willmalwassagen schrieb:


> Zu meiner "Hasstirade". Nicht nur Thomas hat ab und zu Blutdruck.



Dein Stil war trotzdem voll daneben.


----------



## smithie (29. September 2017)

*AW: Ministerin Hendricks (SPD) hat vor ihrem Abtritt noch Angelverbote unterschrieben*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Dein Stil war trotzdem voll daneben.


Das passt ja zum Stil der Aktion von der lieben Frau Hendricks - auch wenn das nicht das selbe ist.


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. September 2017)

*AW: Ministerin Hendricks (SPD) hat vor ihrem Abtritt noch Angelverbote unterschrieben*

Unglaublich - statt die Ministerin zu kritisieren und die Verbände um den DAFV, die das alles erst ermöglicht haben, jetzt auf jemand losgehen, der sich deswegen aufregt.

Manchmal frage ich mich, ob manche Angelfischer nicht noch mehr Verbote brauchen, bis sie wieder aufwachen und klar denken..

Grade neu reingekommen, weitere Unterstützung für Angler:
Pressemeldung Deutscher Tourismusverband: Angelverbote schaden Tourismus an der Küste


----------



## BERND2000 (29. September 2017)

*AW: Ministerin Hendricks (SPD) hat vor ihrem Abtritt noch Angelverbote unterschrieben*

Ich hätte es ja noch verstehen können wenn man ein allgemeines Schutzgebiet errichtet hätte.
 Aber Angler aussperren und dann alle möglichen Andere einschließlich der gewerblichen Fischerei zuzulassen oder gar nicht erst auszusperren.....
 .
 Dann kann man sich den Schutzgebietsgedanken auch sparen und gleich aussagen das nur Angler da bitte verschwinden.
 Ich habe meine Konsequenz schon lange gezogen, seit  über 10 Jahren war ich in S.H nicht mehr Angeln oder im Urlaub.
 Das war unbewusst, aber auch meine Lieblingsstelle wo ich früher 1-3 Mal im Jahr war oder Urlaub verbrachte, ist halt Sperrgebiet geworden.
 Ergo flossen allein von Mir da sicher 10 000€ weniger ein.

 .
 Was die SPD betrifft,....macht nur weiter so.
 Meine Erwartungshaltung voll erfüllt.....oder sagt man die SPD bemühte sich mit Hilfe von Lobbyisten sich noch auf den letzten Drücker. zu einer Allen gerechten Entscheidung bewegen zu lassen.
 Die SPD ist ja stets darum bemüht, gerade die kleinen Menschen ohne Lobby zu berücksichtigen, also Angler, kleine Pensionen, oder Bootsverleihe, Tankstellen, Gastronomie, Angelläden und vieles mehr. 
 Dank. kann vielleicht schon bald, erneut ausgesprochen werden....


----------



## Heidechopper (29. September 2017)

*AW: Ministerin Hendricks (SPD) hat vor ihrem Abtritt noch Angelverbote unterschrieben*

Thomas, Nomen est omen! Siehe Post #93 !!!|gr:|gr:|gr:


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. September 2017)

*AW: Ministerin Hendricks (SPD) hat vor ihrem Abtritt noch Angelverbote unterschrieben*



BERND2000 schrieb:


> Was die SPD betrifft,....macht nur weiter so.


Nicht zu vergessen, dass mit dem NABU auch die spendensammelnde Schützerindustrie direkt mit drin sitzt, deren Ex-GF Flasbarth jetzt ja Staatssekretär im Umweltministerium ist.

So, dass der NABU und sein parlamentarischer anglerfeindlicher Arm, die GRÜNEN, immer direkt Kontrolle haben, egal wer unter Flasbarth und dem NABU/GRÜNEN Umweltminister ist.

Dass die CDU das alles mitmacht, ist zum erbrechen und zeigt, das die  im Kern nicht besser sind.

Sollte es zu Jamaika kommen und die FDP auch das alles durchwinken und abnicken - und womöglich wie in S-H  grüne zuständige Minister akzeptieren - dann könnt ihr euch denken, was das für Angler und Angeln heisst.

Aber schön, dass immer mehr aufwachen  - nur weiter nichts tun, wird nichts bringen.

Politik und die anglerfeindlichen Verbände im DAFV können sich in Punkto Anglerfeindlichkeit  mit PETA, NABU und Konsorten die Hand geben - alles eine Sorte.........

*Und es werden NICHT die letzten Verbote sein.*

Man hört über Habeck munkeln, dass landeseigene Schutzgebiete in SH jetzt auch mit Angelverboten belegt werden sollen und teilweise - wie vom NABU gewünscht( GRÜNE - Habeck - NABU) - auch als "Nullnutzungszonen".

Durch Übernahme (EU-Nordseeplan) der Angler in die GFP zu den Berufsfischern und anadrome Arten soll zudem von der EU das Management auch der Flüsse/Süßwasser kommen, worauf sie bis dato keinen Zugriff hatten.

Wie schnell das geht, sieht man an Baglimit Dorsch und Wolfsbarsch.
Auch hier wurde zuerst ohne ausreichende rechtliche Grundlage Angler mit Fischerei zusammen geschmissen und erst danach die notwendigen Grundlagen geschaffen. 

*Wir berichteten über all das, alles nachzulesen.* 

Wenn Angler lieber Verbanditen glauben und Politik, dann heisst es eben jetzt:
"Lernen durch Schmerzen"...

*Das ist nicht der Abschluss mit diesem Angelverbot in den AWZ.

Das ist der Anfang!!*

und auf dem Weg ins Süßwasser .-------


----------



## Toni_1962 (29. September 2017)

*AW: Ministerin Hendricks (SPD) hat vor ihrem Abtritt noch Angelverbote unterschrieben*

Hass war noch nie ein guter Ratgeber und Bluthochdruck in der Häufigkeit wie ihn hier einige haben und/oder pflegen geradezu eine Krankheit, also bei manchen krankhaft:
Das äußerts sich dann, wenn man Personen wegen deren Aussehen wie auch deren sexuelle Lebensweise beleidigt. Diese Zeiten sollten in D lange vorbei sein, aber wohl eher Wunschtraum!
Ich dachte, dass das nach den Regeln des AB verboten sei, oder beziehen sich die Regeln nicht gegen ideologische Feinde?!

Übrigens: Auch ich bin Naturliebhaber, deswegen werde ich heute nacht in die Berge noch fahren und morgen in die Schnee- und Eisregion steigen und Murmeltiere im Schnee beobachten ...


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. September 2017)

*AW: Ministerin Hendricks (SPD) hat vor ihrem Abtritt noch Angelverbote unterschrieben*



> Diese Zeiten sollten in D lange vorbei sein, aber wohl eher Wunschtraum!
> Ich dachte, dass das nach den Regeln des AB verboten sei, oder beziehen sich die Regeln nicht gegen ideologische Feinde?!


stimmt - wenn irgendwo sowas steht, bitte Beitrag melden. 
Ich hab das nicht mitbekommen.
Dazu gibts den Button "Beitrag melden" nämlich.
Und wenn es um die Sache ginge, hätte man den auch benutzt.

Hab ein ausgestopftes Murmel im Flur von meinem Dad:






Und ansonsten gehts hier immer noch um das widerliche Ministerverhalten von Hendricks (SPD) und den Vorschub, den der DAFV dazu geleistet hat mit seinen abnickenden Vasallenverbänden.


----------



## Taxidermist (29. September 2017)

*AW: Ministerin Hendricks (SPD) hat vor ihrem Abtritt noch Angelverbote unterschrieben*



> Das äußerts sich dann, wenn man Personen wegen deren Aussehen wie auch deren sexuelle Lebensweise beleidigt/QUOTE]
> 
> [edit by Admin: und hat dennoch laut unserer Regeln hier nix verloren, mit wem die ins Bett geht, sorry]
> Aber immer schön political correctness wahren, bis zum Erbrechen!
> ...


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (29. September 2017)

*AW: Ministerin Hendricks (SPD) hat vor ihrem Abtritt noch Angelverbote unterschrieben*



willmalwassagen schrieb:


> Was wollt ihr von so einer Person erwarten? [edit by Admin) Vegan, xxxxx. Die wäre eher ein Fall für den Psycho wie im Ministeramt.
> Ich habe ihr heute, als Sozialdemkrat, schriftlich die Pest an den Hals gewünscht und werde mir eine Voodo Puppe besorgen und sie mit den dicksten Drillingen tracktieren und lustvoll die Ködernadel täglich einmal der Länge nach durchziehen. Vielleicht tuts ja tatsächlich mal weh.



:m
Bester Mann, genau meine Meinung. Die Hackfresse dürfte mir auch nicht über den Weg laufen. 

Lass dir hier von den Gutmenschen nichts einreden.


----------



## hans albers (29. September 2017)

*AW: Ministerin Hendricks (SPD) hat vor ihrem Abtritt noch Angelverbote unterschrieben*

wer sich so äussert macht sich meiner meinung nach einfach nur lächerlich,
und solche aussagen helfen dem AB in sachen seriösität bestimmt weiter...


----------



## Toni_1962 (29. September 2017)

*AW: Ministerin Hendricks (SPD) hat vor ihrem Abtritt noch Angelverbote unterschrieben*

OFFTOPIC

genau so eines will ich morgen drillen .. welchen Köder hat dein DAD denn auf den Haken gezogen?

OFFTOPIC aus

... und was das Verhalten der Frau Hendricks angeht, sind wir ALLE hier gedanklich beinander ... 
oder?
aber:
und wenn einer Frau Hendricks Handeln themenbezüglich irgendwie Verständnis aufbringen sollte, bitte in der Sache und in ihrer Art des Vorgehens erläutern!


----------



## Ruttentretzer (29. September 2017)

*AW: Ministerin Hendricks (SPD) hat vor ihrem Abtritt noch Angelverbote unterschrieben*

Und am besten gleich den Winterschlaf derselbigen teilen.

Gruß Ronni


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. September 2017)

*AW: Ministerin Hendricks (SPD) hat vor ihrem Abtritt noch Angelverbote unterschrieben*

Auch Politiker- und Schützerfreunde haben ein Recht auf ihre Meinung!!
Bitte in de Diskussion untereinander Ton wahren.
Danke!


----------



## Taxidermist (29. September 2017)

*AW: Ministerin Hendricks (SPD) hat vor ihrem Abtritt noch Angelverbote unterschrieben*

@Thomas, ist übrigens ein schönes und qualitativ hochwertiges Präparat, hab genau schauen müssen, obs nicht sogar von mir ist?
Ich vermute in Österreich gemacht.
Ich hab da schon üble Krücken gesehen, gerade Murmel hat nicht jeder Präparator drauf!
Der Standort ist allerdings schlecht, so am Fenster wird es über die Jahre ausbleichen.

Jürgen


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. September 2017)

*AW: Ministerin Hendricks (SPD) hat vor ihrem Abtritt noch Angelverbote unterschrieben*

jepp, Österreich
danke für Tipp - hilft aber gegen manche Besucher wenn die das sehen ;.))


----------



## Toni_1962 (29. September 2017)

*AW: Ministerin Hendricks (SPD) hat vor ihrem Abtritt noch Angelverbote unterschrieben*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Auch Politiker- und Schützerfreunde haben ein Recht auf ihre Meinung!!



Auch in diesem Falle bin ICH, wie immer, reiner Anglerfreund, denn Anstand und Charakter mögen Politiker und PE$TAner verlieren, nicht jedoch wir Angler!


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. September 2017)

*AW: Ministerin Hendricks (SPD) hat vor ihrem Abtritt noch Angelverbote unterschrieben*

Auch Backhaus (Minister in MeckPomm, SPD) ist gegen Angelverbot:
http://www.ndr.de/nachrichten/meckl...khaus-verlangt-Nachbesserungen,angler286.html

Den ebenfalls erwähnten GF Pipping vom MeckPomm-Verband kann man da ja nicht ernt nehmen, diese DAFV-Verbanditen haben ja erst mit für die Verbote gesorgt:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> *Happach-Kasan und dem DAFV hat man ja das Verbot zu verdanken*. Die Begründungen, warum das Verbot ok wäre, von Henricks, BUND und NABU orientieren sich genau an dem, was Happach-Kasan dem Umweltministerium geschrieben hatte, müsst ihr echt vergleichen:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## smithie (29. September 2017)

*AW: Ministerin Hendricks (SPD) hat vor ihrem Abtritt noch Angelverbote unterschrieben*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Auch Backhaus (Minister in MeckPomm, SPD) ist gegen Angelverbot:
> http://www.ndr.de/nachrichten/meckl...khaus-verlangt-Nachbesserungen,angler286.html





> Landesanglerverband prüft Klage


Der Landesanglerverband prüft also (auch) eine Klage??


Die Kommentare sind teilweise übel.


----------



## Hanjupp-0815 (30. September 2017)

*AW: Ministerin Hendricks (SPD) hat vor ihrem Abtritt noch Angelverbote unterschrieben*

Man munkelt Frau H. würde sich gerade bei Parteifreund G Punkt Schröder über Jobs bei den russischen Energiebonzen erkundigen. Angeblich suchen die händeringend weitere Profilügner, Bankrotteure und Absahner .


----------



## hanzz (30. September 2017)

*AW: Ministerin Hendricks (SPD) hat vor ihrem Abtritt noch Angelverbote unterschrieben*



Hanjupp-0815 schrieb:


> Man munkelt Frau H. würde sich gerade bei Parteifreund G Punkt Schröder über Jobs bei den russischen Energiebonzen erkundigen. Angeblich suchen die händeringend weitere Profilügner, Bankrotteure und Absahner .


Arrogant und gewissenlos.
Ne ganze Region kulturell und finanziell zerstören und sich dann die Taschen voll machen.

Sie soll in Sibirien mit einer fetten Eisenkugel am Bein...


----------



## hechtnobbi (30. September 2017)

*AW: Ministerin Hendricks (SPD) hat vor ihrem Abtritt noch Angelverbote unterschrieben*

Sibirien ist gut!.Für so eine feige tat, min 10 jahre.Wenn man weiß das man verloren hat muss man sich nicht profilieren .Schade frau Hendricks.


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. November 2017)

*AW: Ministerin Hendricks (SPD) hat vor ihrem Abtritt noch Angelverbote unterschrieben*

War das die Retourkutsche von Schmidt?

Nun jammern die Sozen, dabei hatte Hendricks genau das gleiche gemacht beim Angelverbot!!

http://www.spiegel.de/politik/deuts...t-von-schwerem-vertrauensbruch-a-1180576.html

Oder war das der Handel?
Angler für Glyphosat verraten?


----------



## hans albers (27. November 2017)

*AW: Ministerin Hendricks (SPD) hat vor ihrem Abtritt noch Angelverbote unterschrieben*

ein monsanto jünger mehr 
und weiterhin gift für die felder.
(und nicht nur für die)

einfach nur zum k....!!


----------



## Sharpo (27. November 2017)

*AW: Ministerin Hendricks (SPD) hat vor ihrem Abtritt noch Angelverbote unterschrieben*

Monsanto hat keine Rechte mehr an Glyphosat.
Schon lange nicht mehr.
Mittlerweile wird es von verschiedenen Herstellern überwiegend aus China improtiert.

Desweiteren ist die Schädlichkleit sehr umstritten.
Hier arbeiten Lobby Wissenschaftler gegen Lobbswissenschaftler.
Es soll zwar einige "neutrale" Gutachten geben welche Glyphosat unbendenklichkeit bescheinigen ...aber über 10 Ecken wird diesen Wissenschaftlern auch schon Parteilichkeit vorgeworfen.

Und genau dies ist das Problem der EU. 



nur mal so am Rande..


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. November 2017)

*AW: Ministerin Hendricks (SPD) hat vor ihrem Abtritt noch Angelverbote unterschrieben*

und Frau Dr. H-K als Präsine des DAFV hat immer schon Monsanto nahe gestanden- und?

und damit zurück zum Thema, denn es geht NICHT um Glyphosat oder Monsanto!!:
ANGELVEBOT und das unsägliche Verhalten der Politik dabei!!


Darum gehts!!

War das Rache von Schmidt für das gleiche Verhalten von Hendricks, oder war das die Absprache der beiden, Angler für Glyphosat zu verraten?


----------



## hans albers (27. November 2017)

*AW: Ministerin Hendricks (SPD) hat vor ihrem Abtritt noch Angelverbote unterschrieben*



> War das Rache von Schmidt für das gleiche Verhalten von Hendricks, oder  war das die Absprache der beiden, Angler für Glyphosat zu verraten?





.. yap.. sicher.....|kopfkrat


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. November 2017)

*AW: Ministerin Hendricks (SPD) hat vor ihrem Abtritt noch Angelverbote unterschrieben*

Wie verlogen doch Politker/innen sein können:
https://www.topagrar.com/foto_video...uer-eine-Glyphosat-Verlaengerung-8902286.html

Ich finde das schlicht persönlich nur noch WIDERWÄRTIG!!!


----------



## Rheinangler (28. November 2017)

*AW: Ministerin Hendricks (SPD) hat vor ihrem Abtritt noch Angelverbote unterschrieben*

Thomas - ärgern kann man sich, aber es bringt nix. Ich wünsche der Tante einen ordentlich Schuss Glyphosat in den Morgenkaffee, damit sie wach wird.

Die Politiker sind leider fast alle durchweg Wendehälse, die Ihr Fähnchen in den Parteiwind hängen. 

Getreu dem Motto: Was interessiert mich mein Geschwätz von gestern, wird ein paar Monate später zum gleichen Thema eine völlig andere Linie mit neuen Argumenten gefahren.

Nicht Neues in unserer politischen Landschaft - gerade auch die SPD beherrscht das in Perfektion, wie die aktuell laufenden GROKO Gespräche eindrucksvoll belegen. Letztendlich geht es denen allen unterm Strich um Macht(-gefühl), politische Posten und damit eigene Vorteile.

Nur Linder und die FDP haben Eier bewiesen und stehen zu Ihren Wahlkampfpositionen. Für Ihre Konsequenz wird die Partei und Lindner nun zum Teil übelst beschimpft.


----------

